# NVIDIA arbeitet an eigener Grafik-API



## Greos (30. September 2013)

Wie ich so eben erfahren habe, arbeitet Nvidia nun ebenfalls an einer eigenen Grafik-API.

Diese soll eine gemeinschaftliche Entwicklung mit dem Linux-Distributor Red Hat und laut Quelle: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...45-nvidia-arbeitet-an-eigener-grafik-api.html ein direkter Angriff auf AMD`s kürzlich vorgestellte Mantle API sein.

Dadurch könnte sich die Befürchtung einiger Forum User bewahrheiten, dass man künftig für verschiedene Titel eventuell unterschiedliche GPU`s verwenden muss.

Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2013)

Eigentlich arbeitet Red Hat daran hauptsächlich: http://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC201...singProcessAddressSpaceGPU/xdc2013-glisse.pdf
Deren Schwerpunkt sind eher Enterprise Linux Server und Workstations. Hat höchstwahrscheinlich rein garnix mit Mantel oder ähnlichem zu tun.


----------



## Greos (30. September 2013)

Achso! Dachte wegen des Satzes: *Damit greift NVIDIA wohl direkt AMDs neue Grafik-API namens „Mantle“ an, welche auf der „Volcanic Islands“ Präsentation vorgestellt wurde* es sei eine direkte Antwort seitens Nvidia auf Mantle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2013)

Na super, und am Ende haben sowohl AMD als auch NVidia ihre eigene API und ich muss sowohl eine GTX780 als auch eine R290X in der Schublade haben und jeweils die Karte einbauen die zu dem Spiel passt das ich grade spielen will... super. 

Aber immerhin ist ja acuh was Gutes dran - wenns wirklich so kommen sollte wäre das ein kollossaler Tritt in den Allerwertesten von Microsoft und DirectX. 


@TE: Eine User-News sollte aus mehr bestehen als nur "Hey, ich hab das hier gefunden!" + Link - siehe Regeln. Du hast hiermit Gelegenheit es auszubessern, falls das nicht passiert wird der Thread verschoben... Ich kuck um ~20 Uhr mal nach...

EDIT: So sollte es in Ordnung gehen... und der Thread bleibt hier.


----------



## AMD (30. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na super, und am Ende haben sowohl AMD als auch NVidia ihre eigene API und ich muss sowohl eine GTX780 als auch eine R290X in der Schublade haben und jeweils die Karte einbauen die zu dem Spiel passt das ich grade spielen will... super.


 
Hm ne? ^^
BF4 soll ja mit Mantle unter AMD besser laufen, ok. Heißt ja noch lange ist, dass du dann mit einer GTX 780 nur mit 10 fps rumdümpelst


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> BF4 soll ja mit Mantle unter AMD besser laufen, ok. Heißt ja noch lange ist, dass du dann mit einer GTX 780 nur mit 10 fps rumdümpelst


 
Stimmt schon - wenn man aber über eine Low-Level angepasste API sehr viel Performance rausholen kann (30% sind durchaus realistisch!) ärgert es den Nerd doch sehr, wenn beispielsweise in Spiel A eine HD7870 schneller als eine TITAN ist und in Spiel B dann eine GTX660Ti eine 7970GHz abzieht (nur ums mal auf heutige Verhältnisse herunterzubrechen).

Das schlimmste Szenario wäre, wenn ein Publisher nur für eine API im Rahmen eines "Gaming Evolved" oder "TWIMTBP"-Programms unterstützt. Das ist zwar unwahrscheinlich weil auf diese Art ein haufen Kundschaft verloren geht und der Shitstorm groß wäre aber es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal wo Konzerne derart hässliche Entscheidungen treffen - und dann schust du wenn du die Karte aus dem jeweils falschen Lager hast auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Denkbar wäre das beispielsweise wenn Konsolentitel in einiger Zeit vielleicht (nur) auf Mantle erscheinen und eine Umsetzung für D3D/NV-API zu aufwendig oder teuer wäre für die PC-Version: In dem Falle würden Konsolenports nur auf AMD-Karten laufen. Keine schöne Vorstellung.


----------



## mitverachtung (30. September 2013)

NVIDIA hat hier das deutliche Nachsehen, da AMD auf den Next-Gen Konsolen präsent ist und Nvidia nicht. Ein mögliches Szenario wäre, dass Nvidia deshalb aus dem regulären Gaming-Markt ausscheidet.


----------



## Nazzy (30. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> NVIDIA hat hier das deutliche Nachsehen, da AMD auf den Next-Gen Konsolen präsent ist und Nvidia nicht. Ein mögliches Szenario wäre, dass Nvidia deshalb aus dem regulären Gaming-Markt ausscheidet.


 
ja, genau


----------



## Tiz92 (30. September 2013)

Oh Gott, nein bitte nicht. Dann lieber alle bei DX bleiben. 

Das wäre einfach extrem schlecht für uns. Habe einfach keine Lust 2 GPUs zu haben und wechseln zu müssen. Vom Geld ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## ViP94 (30. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> NVIDIA hat hier das deutliche Nachsehen, da AMD auf den Next-Gen Konsolen präsent ist und Nvidia nicht. Ein mögliches Szenario wäre, dass Nvidia deshalb aus dem regulären Gaming-Markt ausscheidet.


 
Ach, so unrealistisch finde ich das nicht.
Bereits heute macht ja Nvidia einen nicht unerheblichen Teil seines Geldes mit seinen Tesla und Quadro Karten.
Tendenz steigend, im GPU-Markt eher fallend.

Mal sehen was die Steambox bringt, aber wenn dann in 2 Jahren grob geschätzt 3/4 aller Spiele auf recht ähnliche AMD-Hardware optimiert wird, sieht es für Nvidia recht eng aus.
Bis dahin ist ja Intel vielleicht der neue Konkurrent am Grafikmarkt, deren Erfolge sollte man auch nicht runterreden.

Die vielen hämischen Kommentare hast du in keinem Fall verdient.


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

Das wird ja mal lustig


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> NVIDIA hat hier das deutliche Nachsehen, da AMD auf den Next-Gen Konsolen präsent ist und Nvidia nicht. Ein mögliches Szenario wäre, dass Nvidia deshalb aus dem regulären Gaming-Markt ausscheidet.


 
Denk bitte an das SteamOS...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. September 2013)

Yes, yes, yes!
Stirb, DirectX! 
Lieber zwei langsame Karten als eine schnelle, die dank DX unter dem Niveau von jeweils einer der anderen läuft


----------



## jamie (30. September 2013)

Das könnte interessant werden. War klar, dass Nvidia darauf kontern muss.. Mal sehen was kommt. Die Nvidia-API könnte aber dem Linux-Durchbruch helfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. September 2013)

Lustig.
Wenn AMD eine eigene Api macht freuen sich alle nen zweites Loch in den Allerwertesten und wenn Nvidia dann auch quasi ne eigene API ankündigt heißt es "oh gott, jetzt brauch ich zwei Grafikkarten, nooooin".


Doppelte Standards sind sowas tolles.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. September 2013)

Sehe ich sehr kritisch.

Wenn es zu diesem "ich brauche 2 Karten, um alle Spiele spielen zu können" Szenario kommt,
dann endet es mMn so, dass eine Karte ausscheidet und zwar die mit dem schlechteren Angebot.

Dislike!


----------



## hanfi104 (30. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimmste Szenario wäre, *wenn ein Publisher nur für eine API im Rahmen eines "Gaming Evolved" oder "TWIMTBP"-Programms unterstützt.* Das ist zwar unwahrscheinlich weil auf diese Art ein haufen Kundschaft verloren geht und der Shitstorm groß wäre aber es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal wo Konzerne derart hässliche Entscheidungen treffen - und dann schust du wenn du die Karte aus dem jeweils falschen Lager hast auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Denkbar wäre das beispielsweise wenn Konsolentitel in einiger Zeit vielleicht (nur) auf Mantle erscheinen und eine Umsetzung für D3D/NV-API zu aufwendig oder teuer wäre für die PC-Version: In dem Falle würden Konsolenports nur auf AMD-Karten laufen. Keine schöne Vorstellung.


 Gab es doch schon in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, denk an GTA 4, lief am anfang auf ATI garnicht
War klar das Nvidia soetwas ähnliches bringen muss. Ehrlichgesagt freue ich mich auf beide APIs, entweder sie sind Koexistent ggü DX oder die beiden werden DX ersetzen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Wenn AMD eine eigene Api macht freuen sich alle nen zweites Loch in den Allerwertesten und wenn Nvidia dann auch quasi ne eigene API ankündigt heißt es "oh gott, jetzt brauch ich zwei Grafikkarten, nooooin".
> 
> 
> Doppelte Standards sind sowas tolles.


 
Wo freut sich da einer?


----------



## Verminaard (30. September 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wo freut sich da einer?


 
Lies doch mal die ganzen Threads bisschen quer, wo Mantle das Thema ist.


Ich find eine DX Alternative und direktere Programmierung mehr als wuenschenswert.
Sollte aber fuer alle moeglichen Karten verfuegbar sein.
Das Geschrei auf PhysX war ja groß und haelt noch immer an. 
Bin gespannt auf die Reaktion der gleichen Leute auf Mantle .

Marktdominanz ist nie fuer uns Kunden gut.
Siehe Intel und die fast stagnierende CPU Entwicklung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2013)

Es ist so lächerlich !

Egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, man kann sich doch auf eins verständigen und sagen BÄm das ist es für Gamer und fertig. Da sieht es mal wieder was der Kapitalismus macht, nur sch...e.
Man hätte einfach Mantel zusammen entwickeln können um gemeinsam was für Gamer (Pc) machen würde aber nein....


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. September 2013)

Juhu! Noch eine API! Hoch lebe die Fragmentierung! Scheiß doch auf offene, allgemeingültige Standards!


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Juhu! Noch eine API! Hoch lebe die Fragmentierung! Scheiß doch auf offene, allgemeingültige Standards!


 
Verstehst du überhaupt worum es hier geht?


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. Egal was du genommen hast, nimm weniger ...


 
... oder er gibt was ab. 

Zwei konkurrierende APIs?
F*ck die Henne - das schlägt dem Fass den Boden ins Gesäß.
Ich lasse mich als Kunde nicht zum Affen machen - auf sowas reagiere ich mit Kaufverweigerung.
So bekommt keiner mein Geld. Erstmal.
Für mich ist der PC als Spieleplattform dann gestorben.
Zur Not gibt es dann eine Konsole - da läuft so ein Blödsinn nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2013)

So lustig wie hier keiner ne Ahnung hat worum's im Artikel und meint das nun Direct3D und OpenGL und Mantel abgeschafft wird, weil ein Red Hat Developer was für Linux schreibt.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

Spielt keine Rolle. Mantle allein ist schon Grund genug, um sich aufzuregen.
Wenn NV auf ein Konter aus ist, ist Schluss mit lustig.
Als potentieller Kunde ist es nie falsch, rechtzeitig Position zu beziehen.
Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## OdlG (1. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde neue Schnittstellen erstmal immer interessant, gerade den Linux Ansatz finde ich spannend. Ich werde ohnehin SteamOS parallel installieren, da ist mir sowas auf jeden Fall Recht 


hanfi104 schrieb:


> entweder sie sind Koexistent ggü DX oder die beiden werden DX ersetzen.


Oder sie floppen alle, und wir bleiben bei DX oderr OpenGL...


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

Bald wird man einen AMD und einen nVidia PC brauchen wenn man jedes Spiel mit optimaler Grafik genießen will...


Microsoft rette uns!


----------



## noname545 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe es schon kommen, einen Graka wechsler auf dem Mainbaord


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Oktober 2013)

Naja im Zweifelsfall schalte ich auf Protest und hol mir ne Iris Pro.
Damit kann man auch noch "leicht" zocken.


----------



## Rollora (1. Oktober 2013)

Die sitzen jetzt eh schon viel zu lange auf der eigenen API, vielleicht (nicht ganz ernst gemeint) haben sie ja 14 Jahre lang GLIDE weiterentwickelt 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja im Zweifelsfall schalte ich auf Protest und hol mir ne Iris Pro.
> Damit kann man auch noch "leicht" zocken.


 bis eigene APIs nochmal OpenGL und DirectX gefährlich werden würden, vergeht soooo viel Zeit, da kannst dir Gott sei dank schon die 5. Generation der "Iris Pro" holen, damit kannst dann schon wirklich vieles zocken


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte ja eine zweite Grafikkarte aus dem anderen Lager nutzen, wenn man endlich die PCI-E16-Slots auf den MB's im laufenden Betrieb umschaltbar machen würde.(1., *oder* 2. Slot)
Lizenzsierungsprobleme sind somit umgehbar, was zumindest dort Kosten spart.
Eine allgemeine Steuerungssoftware zu Umschaltungszwecken wird aber sicherlich nötig sein, die dann feststellt (automatische/manuelle Auswahl) welche Grafikkarte gerade benötigt wird. (ähnlich AMD's Enduro, oder Nvidias Optimus) 
Mit UEFI sollte/könnte das eigentlich möglich sein/werden. 
Die Anschaffung einer zweiten Grafikkarte bleibt trotzdem dabei notwendig. 
MB's mit nur einem PCI-E16- Slot haben dabei auch keine Alternative, außer umstecken.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre ja für eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte, mit einen nvidia Chip und einem AMD Chip  Das ist DIE Marktlücke 

Und wenn dann noch Cross-LI oder SL-Fire funktionieren würde...


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2013)

Hm, in Mantle seh ich ja wegen XBO/PS4 noch eine mögliche Zukunft, aber wer setzt dann auf die NV API? PC Only Games?

Zumindest wird der ganze Markt mal wieder durchgerüttelt, ob zum Guten oder zum Schlechten.
Und wenn zum Schlechten, hab ich immer noch ne PS4.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Oktober 2013)

Oh man es bleibt echt spannend, was daraus wird. AMD wird auf den Konsolen ihre Mantle-API benutzen um das beste Gamingerlebnis zu schaffen. Die Konsolen werden zig Millionen mal verkauft. Wobei davon nur eine Hand voll Spiele wieder mit für den PC entwickelt werden, da man Exklusivtitel braucht.
NV wird mit RedHat diese Treiber und die API entwickeln, welche z.B. laut der Quelle auf OpenGL-Funktionen zugreifen. Diese laufen dann sicherlich ohne große Umwege auf Windows und Linux. Also steht hier der Desktop-Markt, das SteamOS und alte Konsolen-Gen dahinter.

Jetzt liegt es am Entwickler was er macht. Setzt er auf OpenGL bzw DX und deckt alle Desktops (Windows/Linux/SteamOS - egal welche Grafikkarte benutzt wird) oder boxt er Mantle durch und hat reizenden Absatz auf den Konsolen, stößt aber manche Desktops vor den Kopf - falls es kein Fallback auf DX geben sollte.

MS könnte auch langsam mal die Wichtigkeit für DX erkennen und baut diese aus und, wie schon mal erwähnt, bleibt die Süppchen gekoche aus. Ich weiß es nicht, willst auch irgendwie mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wissen  Dann bleib ich bei meiner alten Dame, es werden sicherlich noch ein Haufen spiele kommen, die davon nichts mitkriegen.


----------



## belle (1. Oktober 2013)

Das passiert uns, weil den Herstellern DirectX nicht mehr ausreicht. Das hat natürlich auch Vorteile, aber ohne DirectX wäre das Szenario noch schlimmer und (fast) niemand würde auf dem PC zocken...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Ding hier ist überhaupt keine Grafik-API. Sagen die schlauen Leute im 3dcenter.
3DCenter Forum - nVidia - nV und Redhat entwickeln GPU-Memory Management API für Linux - Seite 2
Wir haben es hier also durchaus nicht mit einem Mantle-Konter zu tun, und auch nicht mit der Gefahr zusätzlicher Fragmentierung im Spielemarkt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Oktober 2013)

Wobei, um so mehr man im Web zu diesem Thema liest, um so weniger macht es den Eindruck, das es wirklich was mit Gaming zu tun hat sondern eher mit GPU-Speicher-Management wobei trotzdem über OpenGL gerendert wird. Zusätzlich muss man auch sagen, dass das geräteunabhängig und für jeden offen ist... Im Gegensatz zu...

@Maxx
Bisher versucht nur AMD Fragmente zu bilden, aber du kennst ja das Buddelkastenprinzip ne?! ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> @Maxx
> Bisher versucht nur AMD Fragmente zu bilden, aber du kennst ja das Buddelkastenprinzip ne?! ^^


 Ich weiß nicht genau was das heißt, aber ich meinte, dass zumindest nicht die Gefahr besteht, dass neben DX und Mantle eine _dritte_ API den Markt betritt.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2013)

Also geht es in erster Linie nur darum, das sich CPU und GPU besser die Daten zuschieben können?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also geht es in erster Linie nur darum, das sich CPU und GPU besser die Daten zuschieben können?


 Ja, es soll wohl sowas in der Richtung wie hUMA sein.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2013)

Finde ich gut das der PC in diese Richtung aufschließt.
Aber ist sowas dann nicht nur auf einem SoC möglich?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was das heißt, aber ich meinte, dass zumindest nicht die Gefahr besteht, dass neben DX und Mantle eine _dritte_ API den Markt betritt.


 
Ich meine da eher, AMD schmeißt mit Dreck (Mantle-API), also schmeißt Nvidia zurück - oder eben ein Dritter. War das Sinnbild damals zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges. Jeder rüstet sich mit Atomwaffen auf (Baut seine eigene Sandburg.), weiß aber das er nicht angreifen kann, weil seine Burg dann auch kaputt geht - Gleichgewicht der Kräfte... Oh, ich schweife ab...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Finde ich gut das der PC in diese Richtung aufschließt.
> Aber ist sowas dann nicht nur auf einem SoC möglich?


 
Das wohl nicht, hier bringt es nur potentiell am meisten, da die Signalwege nicht erst noch über PCIe etc. umgeleitet werden.


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte, mit einen nvidia Chip und einem AMD Chip  Das ist DIE Marktlücke
> 
> Und wenn dann noch Cross-LI oder SL-Fire funktionieren würde...


 
Das wäre die Lösung aller Probleme...


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na super, und am Ende haben sowohl AMD als auch NVidia ihre eigene API und ich muss sowohl eine GTX780 als auch eine R290X in der Schublade haben und jeweils die Karte einbauen die zu dem Spiel passt das ich grade spielen will... super.




Und nicht zu vergessen, jedesmal Grafiktreiber runterwerfen und neuen drauf spielen! Das wird lustig


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, jedesmal Grafiktreiber runterwerfen und neuen drauf spielen! Das wird lustig


 
Ist doch eine gute Methode bei uns Nerds einen stagnierenden PC-Markt wieder durch Verkäufe von Hardware (Weil wer will den tauschen, ich bau mir einfach einen zweiten Rechner  .) wieder anzukurbeln. Hat also alles sein Gutes


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es soweit kommt. Eher werden die Spielehersteller beide APIs in ein Spiel implementieren. Die wollen verkaufen. Also müssen sie sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, jedesmal Grafiktreiber runterwerfen und neuen drauf spielen! Das wird lustig


 
Das muss man zum Glück nicht. Warum auch? 
Ich habe eh schon die drei Marktführer oft gleichzeitig aktiv im Rechner laufen. Zwei davon eigentlich immer - nur den Dritten schalte ich meist ab.


----------



## juhu1949 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Selbst wenn es so kommen sollte, das man in Zukunft auf dem PC je nach Spiel eine Amd- oder NVideagrafikkarte benötigt, so ist das nicht automatisch damit verbunden das man jedesmal die jeweils falsche Grafikkarte aus- und die richtige einbaut.
Die einfache Lösung " 2 Profile " im zB. AMD Profil ist über den Gerätemanager die NVidea grafik deaktiviert, im NVidea Profil ist umgekehrt die AMD Grafik deaktiviert.
Die eigentlich gelackmeierten sind die deren MB  nur über einen 16 PCI-E Slot verfügen und deren weiteren PCI-E Slots mit max 4 Lanes angeschlosse sind.
Eine andere Frage in diesem Zusammenhang, wie es dann noch mit Cross-Fire oder Sli aussieht.Würde die Bandbreite  bei 2x8 Lanes für das neue Cross-Fire bei der R9 290/X noch reichen, nicht jeder kann sich ein MB  mit 2x16 und 2x8  oder gar 4x16 Lanes leisten.

mfg 
juhu1949


----------



## Rollora (1. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte, mit einen nvidia Chip und einem AMD Chip  Das ist DIE Marktlücke
> 
> Und wenn dann noch Cross-LI oder SL-Fire funktionieren würde...


Da gabs doch schon mal einen Chip der das halbwegs ok konnte... 


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was das heißt, aber ich  meinte, dass zumindest nicht die Gefahr besteht, dass neben DX und  Mantle eine _dritte_ API den Markt betritt.


 OpenGL 
Gibt ja leider noch weitere, aber mit verschwindend geringer Bedeutung. So wie ich das von Mantle verstanden hab, arbeitet das eh nicht unbedingt STATT sondern eine Ebene unter DX oder OpenGL


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, das die wenigsten, die hier Kommentare von sich geben, den Original-Artikel gelesen haben. 
NVidia entwickelt KEINE API, die in direkter Konkurrenz zu AMDs Mantle steht!
Hier geht es bestenfalls um eine Software-Emulation von hUMA, eher aber "nur" um einen gemeinsamen Adressraum für CPU und GPU via Treiber, der aber auch nur unter Linux lauffähig ist und damit bestenfalls beim SteamOS zum Einsatz bei Spielen kommt. Das Ganze soll dann direkt bei der Entwicklung und Ausführung von Programmen unter OpenGL für Vorteile sorgen. Die API bleibt in diesem Fall also OpenGL.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

juhu1949 schrieb:


> Würde die Bandbreite  bei 2x8 Lanes für das neue Cross-Fire bei der R9 290/X noch reichen, nicht jeder kann sich ein MB  mit 2x16 und 2x8  oder gar 4x16 Lanes leisten.


 
Aber eine Grafikkarte, die gut das Doppelte eines solchen Boards kostet. 
Eine Vase für meine Tränen. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> NVidia entwickelt KEINE API, die in direkter Konkurrenz zu AMDs Mantle steht!



Ist doch völlig wayne. Spielen wir einfach mal die Reaktionen durch, falls NV auf die dämliche Idee kommt. Halb sind sie mit ihrem propietären Kram schon da.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Oktober 2013)

@Juhu

Und wie regle ich das wenn ich Crossfire bzw SLI nutzen will? Genau, geht nicht. Und warum sollte ich tausend Euro ausgeben, wenn ich theoretisch mit einer VGA die 500 kostet, auskommen würde?


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Oktober 2013)

Was mir Grade in den Sinn gekommen ist: Ist Cuda nicht auch sowas wie ne eigenständige API?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Was mir Grade in den Sinn gekommen ist: Ist Cuda nicht auch sowas wie ne eigenständige API?


 Ja, ist es, nur eben nicht für Grafik.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, ist es, nur eben nicht für Grafik.



Ah ja


----------



## mitverachtung (1. Oktober 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Denk bitte an das SteamOS...



Es geht hier weniger um die Konsumenten als die Entwickler. Warum soll man sich mit mehreren APIs rumschlagen, wenn ein Großteil der Kunden die von AMD benutzt? Da macht auch SteamOS keinen Unterschied. Ich beziehe mich eher darauf, dass die Entwickler sich MÖGLICHERWEISE von DirectX und Nvidia zurückziehen und Primär für die AMD API entwickeln, da diese nun mal den mit Abstand größten Anteil des Marktes ausmachen wird.


----------



## Polyethylen (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll... Solange dann nicht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, und DirectX in jedem Spiel noch angeboten wird.
Denn eigentlich bin ich mit DirectX ganz zufrieden, was anderes brauch ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. Oktober 2013)

Also DirectX und OpenGL werden lange Zeit noch vorherrschen, wenn wird das für die Spielehersteller ne Gradwanderung; was Mantle oder "Nv-api" angeht. Ich weiss das zu Voodoo Zeiten der Glide Treiber immer ne gute Performance hatte und das bei guter Grafik, unter Dx mussten sich die voodoo dann auch mit ihren Konkurrenten ala TNT2 rumschlagen. Aber damals gehörte die Unterstützung von DX, OpenGL und Glide zum guten Ton, wenn ein Spiel gut einschlagen sollte und das vor alle dem mit hohen FPS, da es auf dem einen oder anderem Beschleuniger besser lief.


----------



## tm0975 (3. Oktober 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja im Zweifelsfall schalte ich auf Protest und hol mir ne Iris Pro.
> Damit kann man auch noch "leicht" zocken.


 
richtig, nicht den kleinen ganoven, sondern gleich den ganz großen betrügern solltest du die kohle hinterherwerfen. ich sage nur "inside intel"...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Oktober 2013)

Intel  soll mal endlich ne eigne graka rausbringen....
oder bequiet


----------



## OctoCore (3. Oktober 2013)

tm0975 schrieb:


> richtig, nicht den kleinen ganoven, sondern gleich den ganz großen betrügern solltest du die kohle hinterherwerfen. ich sage nur "inside intel"...


 
Erfolgreiche Gauner haben eben Charme und Stil. Das weiß man, was man bekommt. 
Das Gezanke der kleinen Eierdiebe aus dem Ghetto ödet irgendwann eben an.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Intel  soll mal endlich ne eigne graka rausbringen....
> oder bequiet


 
Oder H&M.
Intel hatte schon eine.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Verstehst du überhaupt worum es hier geht?


 
Öhm ja! Du auch  ?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem, was Du geschrieben hast, darf man das bezweifeln, Oberst Klink.
Es geht hier eben _nicht_ um eine weitere API, so wie es der Titel des Artikels vermuten läßt.


----------



## blackout24 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ne API ist nun auch nix anderes als ne Programmier-Schnittstelle. Davon erblickt in der Linux Welt jede Woche eine das Licht der Welt in verschiedenen Bereichen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Oktober 2013)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> NVIDIA hat hier das deutliche Nachsehen, da AMD auf den Next-Gen Konsolen präsent ist und Nvidia nicht. Ein mögliches Szenario wäre, dass Nvidia deshalb aus dem regulären Gaming-Markt ausscheidet.


 
Du hast die Steam Machines vergessen.


----------

